# Where can I buy egg whites?



## pupina

Hi guys i am on a low carb diet. Do you know where I can buy egg whites beaters? I used to find them at waitrose but not anymore. Thanks for your help


----------



## nermineag

Lulu hypermarket or Sharaf DG.


----------



## pupina

I meant liquid egg whites


----------



## nermineag

LOL! Sorry about that


----------



## Moe78

Liquid egg whites? Like in a bottle? That doesn't sound too healthy!


----------



## pupina

It is actually quite healthy and practical. Thank you both )


----------



## vantage

diets were you start throwing away half an egg are utterly daft.
(can't see anything 'practical' about relying on a factory process to split an egg for you..!!?)

balanced diet and exercise - only answer!


----------



## fcjb1970

She simply asked for some help finding a food item, not for everyone's input on proper dieting. Egg whites are an excellent source of protein with almost no fat. Pre-packaged egg whites are very convenient and easy to use. 

So obviously you eat zero processed foods, a diet of organic fruits and vegetables and only free range meat products? Otherwise STFU.


----------



## motojet

fcjb1970 said:


> She simply asked for some help finding a food item, not for everyone's input on proper dieting. Egg whites are an excellent source of protein with almost no fat. Pre-packaged egg whites are very convenient and easy to use.
> 
> So obviously you eat zero processed foods, a diet of organic fruits and vegetables and only free range meat products? Otherwise STFU.


Not very tactfully stated, but I agree with Fcjb. I've noticed that people can't ask a question on this forum without getting a sarcastic answer or unsolicited advice. This forum is a good tool for getting information but rudeness or being a smart a-- just deters people from asking questions.


----------



## pupina

Thanks fcjb ))


----------



## safee

Choithrams have got it as well


----------



## fcjb1970

safee said:


> Choithrams have got it as well


Curious which Choithrams you have found them?


----------



## safee

fcjb1970 said:


> Curious which Choithrams you have found them?


in the Greens. In the egg section near the deli


----------



## petty_sweater

pupina said:


> Hi guys i am on a low carb diet. Do you know where I can buy egg whites beaters? I used to find them at waitrose but not anymore. Thanks for your help


I was looking for the same over the weekend and found them at the Waitrose at the Dubai mall above all the stacks of eggs. But at AED48 a pack its not much value for money. Each pack has about the equ. of 15 egg whites in 'em.


----------



## fcjb1970

petty_sweater said:


> I was looking for the same over the weekend and found them at the Waitrose at the Dubai mall above all the stacks of eggs. But at AED48 a pack its not much value for money. Each pack has about the equ. of 15 egg whites in 'em.


I have found them at the Choithrams on Al Wasl (although there were none a couple days ago). Cheaper there at 30 dhs. I saw them at Waitrose and thought for 50 dhs I'll separate them myself if I want.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

Why wouldn't you buy real eggs and separate them? That way you can be sure they are free range and/or organic. These would be better for you than something in a bottle. And you wouldn't be supporting the cruel practice of battery farming. Win-win.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

Not trying to be a smart***e but just sharing something with people who might come across the thread and think eating egg whites alone is best for the them.

According to most nutritionists and a bona fide doctor I quote below, fears about cholesterol and egg yolks are simplistic and outdated. The doctor says:

Whole eggs have a long nutritional history of being good for you, then bad for you (during the low-cholesterol craze), and then good for you again. The main reason why eggs were placed in the "don’t eat" basket several decades ago was due to their high cholesterol and fat content; a large egg has 200 mg of cholesterol and 6 grams of fat. The belief was that by removing cholesterol from your diet, your cholesterol levels would go down – sounds like it makes sense, right?

Unfortunately, or fortunately, your body is much more complex than that. Over the past several decades research has revealed two important facts:

1. Eating a little more dietary cholesterol does not lead to increases in your cholesterol levels.

2. Your total cholesterol level is not as important of a risk factor for cardiovascular disease as we once thought. Considering that more than 35-percent of coronary heart disease occurs in people with low total cholesterol levels, it was crucial to find a more accurate marker.

While most of the buzz about eggs has focused on potential dangers of the high cholesterol content, whole eggs contain numerous nutrients that are key to good health. The yolk portion of an egg contains choline, an essential nutrient for brain health. Plus, whole eggs have an antioxidant capacity equal to that of an apple, an iconic symbol of good health, according to research published in Food Chemistry.

Not judging. Just sharing.


----------



## paul231

ever thought of buying eggs &...............??


----------



## fcjb1970

StewartC said:


> Not trying to be a smart***e but just sharing something with people who might come across the thread and think eating egg whites alone is best for the them.
> 
> According to most nutritionists and a bona fide doctor I quote below, fears about cholesterol and egg yolks are simplistic and outdated. The doctor says:
> 
> Whole eggs have a long nutritional history of being good for you, then bad for you (during the low-cholesterol craze), and then good for you again. The main reason why eggs were placed in the "don’t eat" basket several decades ago was due to their high cholesterol and fat content; a large egg has 200 mg of cholesterol and 6 grams of fat. The belief was that by removing cholesterol from your diet, your cholesterol levels would go down – sounds like it makes sense, right?
> 
> Unfortunately, or fortunately, your body is much more complex than that. Over the past several decades research has revealed two important facts:
> 
> 1. Eating a little more dietary cholesterol does not lead to increases in your cholesterol levels.
> 
> 2. Your total cholesterol level is not as important of a risk factor for cardiovascular disease as we once thought. Considering that more than 35-percent of coronary heart disease occurs in people with low total cholesterol levels, it was crucial to find a more accurate marker.
> 
> While most of the buzz about eggs has focused on potential dangers of the high cholesterol content, whole eggs contain numerous nutrients that are key to good health. The yolk portion of an egg contains choline, an essential nutrient for brain health. Plus, whole eggs have an antioxidant capacity equal to that of an apple, an iconic symbol of good health, according to research published in Food Chemistry.
> 
> Not judging. Just sharing.


Seriously, if I really gave a flying f*ck about your opinion I would ask.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I see Mr JB is having a bad day... 

Mr Stewart was just trying to be nice and spread some info....... 

Maybe Mr JB will get a rearrangement of his name for some needed relief from the daily headaches of this place


----------



## Guest

fcjb1970 said:


> Seriously, if I really gave a flying f*ck about your opinion I would ask.


Seriously, as a reader of the forum, I really don't care if you give a damn or not, if you don't you could just close the page and not read his post.


----------



## saraswat

I think this thread has run it's course.. OP has found out where to find the egg-whites.. members have found out about the virtues/pit-falls of consuming said egg-whites.. and well a couple of members have presented themselves as of the hard-boiled variety and other's the over-easy type .. rather complete ..


----------

